# Nelspruit Boogklub: Nuwe Baan



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

Dagse Mense,

Ek was vir die hele Maand van June in die Comoros, en kan se dit is nie 'n lekker plek nie.

Moet vertel wat gebeur het wyl ek weg was in ons Klub, haal aan vanaf ons Voorsitter:

*DAGSE AL DIE BOOGSKUTTERS*

Sover die kennis strek het Nelspruit Boogklub 'n goue mylpaal
bereik sedert sy bestaan as klub! Hierdie is ook 'n eerste
dat 'n klub soveel bied vir Boogskutters in SA!

Ons open Sondag 8 Julie om 08:00 splinternuwe hoe standaard
bane wat bestaan uit:

Indoors - in die buitelug .. vars geur van bome en natuur!
Field - tussen die bome .. nostalgies
Bowhunter - die mooiste diere ..kom kyk!
Fita - oop vlakte!

En elkeen het hulle eie inskietbaan ......dus....in totaal 8!

*Waar?*
By Arendavonture 12km op die Sabiepad vanaf Witrivier!

*Wie*?
Almal is welkom! Die hele familie! Ons susterklubs in Mpumalanga!
Kom kyk ons mooi bane! Kom neem deel en skiet hierdie dissiplines!

*Wat*?
Piekniekmandjie, bring en braai, eie gas of kole braaiertjie, stoele, sambreel
drinkgoedjies, entoesiasme en baie liefde vir hierdie fantastiese sport!

*NAVRAE:*
Johann Grobler 0761477648

So, daar gebeur dinge in Nelspruit, al het dit gemis....

Groete Willie


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Willie, ons mag julle dalk die naweek sien. Ek hoor hier word gemobiliseer in my dorp. Kobus en Walter het blykbaar 'n uitdaging gerig.


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

Kon so iets verwag het, maar dit gaan een swaar op die lyf naweek word, Saterdag is die "4X4 National Challenge" en dan Sondag...

Hoop ek het genoeg "Turbo"

Groete


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

WillieN said:


> Kon so iets verwag het, maar dit gaan een swaar op die lyf naweek word, Saterdag is die "4X4 National Challenge" en dan Sondag...
> 
> Hoop ek het genoeg "Turbo"
> 
> Groete


Ek verstaan presies. Ek is Saterdag in die veld. Peobeer besluit of ek genoeg "Oemf" gaan he.:darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Moet ek nou vir altyd aan die gat kant van die land bly!!! Ons is ver van ALLES! Shoots, Shops en poppe! Hoop nie Luzandrie sien dit nie......


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Moet ek nou vir altyd aan die gat kant van die land bly!!! Ons is ver van ALLES! Shoots, Shops en poppe! Hoop nie Luzandrie sien dit nie......


Maar ons is ver van die see af....o nee wag Mozambique is naby. Terg net. Trek man, jy sal maklik in die Bosveld aard.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bosveld*



Bushkey said:


> Maar ons is ver van die see af....o nee wag Mozambique is naby. Terg net. Trek man, jy sal maklik in die Bosveld aard.


Engee julle bosveld is ook moerse.Ek en my broers het al n paar maal daar gejag.Die laeveld is ook pragtig met n groot veskeidenheid bome,voels en wild.Dan word jy sommer erelid by ons boogklub.


----------

